# Spray Painting Case



## Simon1989 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello.

I am looking to sand down my pc case to bare metal, Spray paint the outside and inside with primer then spray paint the case in side and out with black paint.

The question is.. is it too cold outside to do this? The plan would be to spray paint outside bring it inside to dry spray paint again the next day until finished. Would it be better to leave it till next year?

I live in Scotland and is around 9*°*c(48.2f) to 10*°*c (50f)


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

In my opinion to follow directions on spay paint can for temperature to spray. Normally spay between 50 and 90


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Mike is correct on ideal temps. Custom computer vendors charge like $200 extra to put a true automotive paint including clear coat on the case. Since you're going through the trouble of re-painting, you might consider doing that. If so, not black please.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I would not do it outside anyway. Any breeze will interfere with the even flow of the spray - not to mention bring in dust, a falling leaf, noseeums, or whatever. 

Indoors (with good lighting, good ventilation and a appropriate respirator) is the only way to go if you are going to do it yourself. 

But if me, I would just buy a new case. 

In looking at a couple cases here, the problems I see are many. The framework to hold drive cages in, for example, are riveted in. You don't want paint on the framework because electrical grounding is achieved through direct metal-to-metal contact with "bare" metal. This "zero resistance" grounding is essential for, among other things, "EMI/RFI shielding", especially on the back panel and mounting holes where the motherboard and motherboard mounting screws make contact with the case. 

The USB and audio ports, as well as the power and drive activity LEDs and the power and reset buttons are all clamped and/or riveted in too. So removing and replacing them, or covering with tape would be a challenge - if even possible. 

Even if you elected to do the exterior only, the USB and audio ports and switches would be tough to make it look like a professional job. It is possible but worth it? You are talking several hours of work to do it right. What is your time worth? 

Another advantage to buying a new case is it will have the latest USB ports already installed. And you can make sure it supports plenty of cooling options and has removable, washable air filters too.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

The paint will have a temp range on the can, so it's best to stay in that range when painting. Too cold and it will go on in splotches, to warm and it won't smooth out.
I wouldn't bother sanding to bare metal, spray a spot of paint somewhere out of sight on the case to see if your paint is compatible. If your paint doesn't make the old paint peel, you just need a good scuffing to clean and provide a 'bite' for the new paint.


----------



## HavFun (Oct 26, 2009)

MAN! That sounds like a TON of work... why the need to remove the existing paint? If you're just going to paint it black, rough-up the existing paint with an abrasive pad or a foam sanding block. Clean the paint dust off well, and just spray it black. The black paint will stick to the original sanded paint as well as it will stick to primer. And why bother painting it black inside? Why bother painting the INSIDE at all? Isn't the inside "invisible" when you are using the computer?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

HavFun said:


> Isn't the inside "invisible" when you are using the computer?


You sure cannot assume that. Many cases have side windows. And many users install RGB lighting just to light up the inside. All my cases have side panel windows. But I buy them so I can inspect the insides for dust build up without having open the cases up. I don't really understand interior RGB lighting because I expect my cases to sit quietly and discreetly off the to side and NOT draw attention to themselves. After all, it is what's on my monitors that matters. But, that's just me. To each his own.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Bill, But they look so beautiful through the glass side panel.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Bill_Bright said:


> You sure cannot assume that. Many cases have side windows. And many users install RGB lighting just to light up the inside. All my cases have side panel windows. But I buy them so I can inspect the insides for dust build up without having open the cases up. I don't really understand interior RGB lighting because I expect my cases to sit quietly and discreetly off the to side and NOT draw attention to themselves. After all, it is what's on my monitors that matters. But, that's just me. To each his own.


 I'm the same way, as long as the case holds everything together and keep them cool I'm happy.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Corday said:


> Bill, But they look so beautiful through the glass side panel.


LOL I am not denying that. But for me, I don't sit around gazing in awe and wonder at the interior of the computer case all day. I prefer to watch what's happening on my monitors.

And if you want to get technical, fancy lights do nothing for performance, add some heat, consume some power and do nothing for performance (worth repeating).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

My case looks like it did when it came from the factory, I have enough tasks that I don't need to add another one.


----------

